# Canada PR expiring



## podigeo (Feb 4, 2014)

Hi All, My Canadian PR expires in February, however due to job commitment I have been living in Australia. I have not lived in Canada for 2 years in the last 5 years. What is the chance of getting the PR renewed? Does the Canadian immigration has any e-mail address where I can reach them ?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

I think your chances are slim to none.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

When was your landing date?
How many days did you spend in Canada since that date?

Replace or renew a permanent resident card


----------



## podigeo (Feb 4, 2014)

EVHB said:


> When was your landing date?
> How many days did you spend in Canada since that date?
> 
> Replace or renew a permanent resident card


My first landing was in December 2009, hardly lived there 2 weeks mostly because of job commitments


----------



## ehsanm (Mar 12, 2014)

*You have a chance*

One of my friend had the same issue, just land back in canada, rent a home and start a small work. 

Showing your future intention to stay in canada 

hire a good agent to submit your application or try your application your self

you have to show commitment

my friend bought a shop and a house


----------



## Sheray (Jul 29, 2014)

Your landing was 5years 1 month back. Obviously your PR hard has expired.
Every card has expiry date mentioned on it. Reconfirm.

If it has expired. Then you have to start all over again for sure.

Hmm What a waste man.... !


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

sarah_OZ said:


> My first landing was in December 2009, hardly lived there 2 weeks mostly because of job commitments


You're obviously not serious about living in Canada so I sincerely trust you will not be re-admitted. Canada is not here as a backup in case your life goes awry. You're going to need to re-apply and the whole process has changed so good luck with that.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Auld Yin said:


> You're obviously not serious about living in Canada so I sincerely trust you will not be re-admitted. Canada is not here as a backup in case your life goes awry.



I couldn't agree more.


----------



## GWH64 (Nov 22, 2014)

sarah_OZ said:


> My first landing was in December 2009, hardly lived there 2 weeks mostly because of job commitments


Your PR = toast. Couldn't be clearer.


----------



## ehsanm (Mar 12, 2014)

Please do not discourage if u don't have any idea about probability


----------



## podigeo (Feb 4, 2014)

ehsanm said:


> One of my friend had the same issue, just land back in canada, rent a home and start a small work.
> 
> Showing your future intention to stay in canada
> 
> ...


Thanks Ehsanm, I appreciate your positive thinking


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

sarah_OZ said:


> Thanks Ehsanm, I appreciate your positive thinking


Sorry, but the obvious rebuttal Ehsanm's argument is You have had 5 years to show any "committment" to wanting to be in Canada and have done precisely zero about it.

The rules require only that you be in Canada 40% of the time in the last 5 years and you score a big fat zero on that. 

There are plenty of folks that would and are giving their all to get that PR. You had it and let it slip. Now, when it's convenient for you, you want it back. 

With the rules tightening up on geting PR, cases like yours will be the the first in line for a negative outcome.


----------



## ngo (Oct 9, 2013)

sarah_OZ said:


> Hi All, My Canadian PR expires in February, however due to job commitment I have been living in Australia. I have not lived in Canada for 2 years in the last 5 years. What is the chance of getting the PR renewed? Does the Canadian immigration has any e-mail address where I can reach them ?


Hi Sarah,

My GF have the same issue as yours. She didn't meet the residency requirement.
What I have been told she need to apply for new PR. I believe this is what you need to know. 
Just give it a try and see the outcome or contact an immigration lawyer to get an exact answer.
Good luck to you.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

ehsanm said:


> Please do not discourage if u don't have any idea about probability


People do understand the probability and are giving honest answers. Why do you have a problem with that?


----------

